# How fast do goldfish grow a month/year?



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

Say cheap cheap small feeders?

Also on the side what is the smallest size goldfish in the goldfish family?


----------



## ksimdjembe (Nov 11, 2006)

oooh - stay away from those 'feeders'. some can become large full grown 8-12 inch monsters in about a year. 'feeders' means alot of things to alot of people.

the smallest goldfish that are more common in southern ontario are the fantail varieties, though some can get as big as dinner plates. apparently there is some kind of dwarf goldfish rarely available, but they can be really finiky and hard to keep. but dont quote me. I only have two fancies.

I dont think these fish are for people out to keep 'small' fish.


----------



## trailblazer295 (Mar 7, 2010)

How fast a "feeder fish" ie common goldfish can grow depends on space available (tank vs pond), water conditions, and feeding. They can grow pretty good in a few months in a pond with moderate feeding. I've had feeders in my pond for the summer and end up at least doublt the size by the end of the season. Never kept the over winter so can't tell you how long it takes to get to the monsters some people on here have.


----------



## shadow_cruiser (Jan 26, 2010)

Remember those goldfish I was telling you about in a creek nearby?. They are feeders but massive sive, about 8-10" each. So given the right conditions with food, they will grow huge.


----------



## bluekrissyspikes (Apr 16, 2009)

i used to have 5 feeders i bought my lungfish to eat. he did not eat them and they grew from less than one inch to 5" in about five months and i rehomed them to someone with a pond


----------



## KhuliLoachFan (Mar 8, 2008)

I found that once my goldfish starts eating from a self-regenerating-buffet of duckweed, plus flakes, their growth spiked off the chart. A flakes-only diet didn't do them much good. But once you give them conditions and food they like, they seem to grow like crazy.

I think that long-debunked myth about a fish "only growing to fit the size of your tank", really should have been written as "the better you treat your fish, the better it grows". Which sort of puts things in the right perspective.

The large and very deep (over 300 feet across, at least 25 feet deep in the center) ponds in parks near my house are full of giant "feeder" goldfish, some over 10". They winter over without any problems.

W


----------



## Fishfinder (Feb 17, 2008)

Last summer my dad got ~40 for his pond and they grew pretty big over that summer and a few of them managed to survive the winter. So yeah, they do grow and get big.


----------

